# Emojis are needed



## jfarrismu (Aug 21, 2021)

Like emojis from smartphones. Please!


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 27, 2021)

jfarrismu said:


> Like emojis from smartphones. Please!


I second this


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 8, 2021)

Agreed.


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2021)

yeah i know there isnt anything i can do ive asked repeatedly for new emojis its on the task list


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> yeah i know there isnt anything i can do ive asked repeatedly for new emojis its on the task list


One with a orange tint and a who me moniker would be nice


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 25, 2022)

On Win 10, if you right-click in a text box you can insert the same emojis smart phones have


----------



## Johiem (May 21, 2022)

I was just thinking a "confused" option in the "like" choices.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 21, 2022)

this is enough to convey each and every emotion i’ll ever have


----------



## Brettman (May 21, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I was just thinking a "confused" option in the "like" choices.


Yup I agree.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 21, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I was just thinking a "confused" option in the "like" choices.


So this one isn't enough for you? Hmmmm


----------



## Johiem (May 21, 2022)

rollitup said:


> So this one isn't enough for you? Hmmmm


It's nice, just not a reaction option. We need a "WTF?" Reaction.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2022)

the react buttons are alimited to specific ones for xenforo, majority of social media has a few reactions likes, heart, sad,wow, angry . thats pretty much all youll get across all social media .


the react button is a different function than the emojis, this is just basic social media, you dont have hundreds of options for reacts but you have large variable of emojis


----------

